# someone will be broken hearted tonight!



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

While driving in my car tonight along a very busy road I saw a beautiful pale ginger cat that had been in a RTA. Someone had laid him down on a grass verge.
Although he had died he just looked asleep and his lovely creamy fur still shone in the sun!!
Just seeing him there bought tears to my eyes, poor little soul.
I don't think he was wearing a collar but where he was laying he was in full view of people so hopefully he will be taken home.
If i hadn't been driving my Taxi and not had the customers in my car i would have stopped., even though you had gone.
I feel so sorry as someone will be very broken hearted tonight!
So R.I.P Little One and hope you have reached Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAwwww i'm so sorry for them  i lost a pet last night :cryin: i just hope they find him or her


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

At least they moved him. i know of cats that have just been hit in the road and left for more drivers to run over them aswell

makes me sick


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I hate seeing dead animals on the road!! Even wild ones upset me.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

That's awful.

Rest in peace, little kitty


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Im so sorry someone had to loose there cat, it was unexpected and such a tragedy bless him,may he runfree 
rest in peace little one
wendy517


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

That's so sad. I've just been out and given my ginger furball a cuddle - he was asleep on the radiator bed and didn't look impressed!

Run free at the Bridge Ginger Puss. xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

I lost my beautiful Tinker to the road, it was on the same night of my daughters birthday & my anniversary party. I hope it's care family get to know of it's whereabout, as it's worse if they are looking for it & shouting every night for it. It's so sad, if it was a dog it would have been reported. Does anyone check for chip's if this happens?


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So sad.... 

R.I.P KITTY XXXX


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

jill3 said:


> While driving in my car tonight along a very busy road I saw a beautiful pale ginger cat that had been in a RTA. Someone had laid him down on a grass verge.
> Although he had died he just looked asleep and his lovely creamy fur still shone in the sun!!
> Just seeing him there bought tears to my eyes, poor little soul.
> I don't think he was wearing a collar but where he was laying he was in full view of people so hopefully he will be taken home.
> ...


My 3 year old cat Toby is on rainbow bridge. He died a few months ago. R.I.P little guy.


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

How awful  I really hope they find him as it'd be awful for them to know he is missing but not know where he is. Just hope the council don't remove him before he is found although I think if they have a collar on the council telephone the owners, don't they? (assuming it's a male, could be female!)

I heard somebody laughing with their friend the other day saying they had just seen a dead cat on the road. Some people are really mean. There was no need for them to laugh


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

rip little one how sad


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

you made me cry


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

poor cat 

I saw one couple of weeks ago, I don't know if it'd been laid at the side of the road or if it'd collapsed there, but it was just off the kirb on the side of the road, right on a corner  I was going past on the bus and I really wanted to get off and move it :nonod: but I had a job interview to get to so I couldn't 

It's awful seeing dead animals in the road


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

So sad
RIP little cat i hope your owners find you and take you home

viv xx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Poor little thing.
RIP Little One x


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Buggles said:


> I heard somebody laughing with their friend the other day saying they had just seen a dead cat on the road. Some people are really mean. There was no need for them to laugh


That's what you get from a couple of low-life, heartless sadists with nothing else better to do.

R.I.P little fella.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Today had to drive by the spot where he was lying. He wasn't there.
So hopefully his owners have found him and put him in a nice resting place.
R.I.P Little one.


----------

